# So thankful for this forum and a question regarding the changing colour...



## Nicky79 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello everybody,

I am writing to you from Germany and I am so happy to have found you!
In Germany the cockapoo breeding is only at its start and it is verya hard to find a breeder...

I am so jealous to see how many beautiful cockapoos there are in the US.
We finally found a breeder who is having puppies, which can be picked up around 20th december. They are now 2 weeks old. We will be able to go and see them next week, so excited.
We always dreamt about having a chocolate cockapoo and the breeder says they will be chocolate, but on the pictures she sent me, they are absolutely black. But she says that their noses are lighter, which indicates that they turn out to be dark chocolate. When I search for pics of chocolate dogs, the puppies were brown from the very beginning.

Is it possible that they will change from black to brown?
What are your experiences regarding the changing colour of your dogs?

Looking forward to your opinions,
yours sincerely
Nicky


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi Welcome to ILMC. I can't answer your question but JoJo who is a forum member will probably be able to help you. She also has a blog, google My Dog's Life and you should find it or JoJo may give you the link. There is a lovely feature on changing coats. It could just be that the coat is coming out dark in photos. Lola my cockapoo is chocolate and she looks very dark in photos. The pups are only 2 weeks old and maybe they will lighten a bit but you would need to see them in the flesh to know yourself. 
Good Luck!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Welcome from Germany! 

I can only agree with Ruth in that the pups are still very young and their coats are still likely to be pretty much smooth and dark until they start to fluff out. We have a red puppy and the shots of her in the first weeks look very deep in colour. I would have thought if their noses are lighter then this should indicate that they will be chocolate. Also, as cockapoos tend to fade as they grow older, it's nice to have a deeper starting base. I'm sure you will see some colour change over the coming weeks.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Welcome. My Millie is Black & White. Her black markings have a hint of brown in there, but in my experience black is black.

Sometimes we do envisage one type of cockapoo as there are so many lovely colours and coats, but we don't always end up with what we expected. I thought I was getting a black & white dog and ended up with a blue roan, which in my naivety was the same. It is the character of cockapoo that will win you over and colour often ends up not being that important.

Here's Millie as a puppy and then fully grown, her coat really has changed. 


















As others have said, that a look at JoJo's blog, she has some great pictures of the changing coats.


----------



## Nicky79 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Thanks so much!*

Wow, thanks so much for the quick replies! I have visited the site with the changing coats before, I guess I have visited every single side which deals with cockapoos. They are so great, I can't stop looking for them....
But on all sides, I have not seen an black dog becoming chocolate. We will see, time will proof. I will let you how it turned out.

By the way, were can I set the option of receiving a mail, when someone replies on my post?
I did not realise that you have already answered until I have visited the "I live my cockapoo-side" again...

Thanks for posting pics of your lovely Millie. She is so gorgeous and the coat is amazing on both pics.

In the end it is the dog which makes you love him/her, I know and that will be like that in the end.

It is just that we never wanted a black dog and now it seems like we will have one in the end. But I still do not give up hope, that they come out to be chocolate. 
As in Germany the Cockapoos are very rare and we now finally have the opportunity to get one, in the end the colour will not make us go home without one :0)

Many greetings from Germany
Nicky


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Nicky, my Max is supposedly black with a White chest, but when the sunshines on him he has deep coppery lights in there so await with interest to see how he develops over time. He also seems to have brown eyeliner round both eyes. But, you know what, we love him and feel as he was last of the litter, (how people were able to resist him I don't know) that he was meant to come to us. Makes him special!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

My Obi is black but in the sun his fur has faded slightly to have a red/brown tinge, especially on his muzzle, legs and back but this is not the same as a chocolate cockapoo. I would go visit the litter and see for youself. If the puppy looks black in daylight it is not going to fade to the chocolate brown you are after. Photos can be deceptive so go visit and make sure you see Mum too and check paperwork for the relevant health tests. Good luck!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nicky you will love him not matter what. When I picked out Jake I wanted a black and white dog which he was. He ended up being sable so now he is very light brown. I couldn't love him more. It would not matter if he was purple 

Jake when we picked him out. the one on top









jake now


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I was going to say similar to Claire. There is someone local to me with a Cockapoo that started black but now has kind of chocolate hi-lights, she is still a very dark colour and gorgeous, but I doubt will ever be the full chocolate colour. They bought her as black anyway so don't mind either way.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Photos can be very deceptive - my Dexter is red and in some photos he looks pale & others dark as shown below. I would wait until you have seen them in the flesh





















Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

designsbyisis said:


> Photos can be very deceptive - my Dexter is red and in some photos he looks pale & others dark as shown below. I would wait until you have seen them in the flesh
> View attachment 3726
> View attachment 3727
> View attachment 3728
> ...


He is so damn cute x


----------



## Nicky79 (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow, that is really a big difference. You are right, I will have to wait until next week when I finally get to see them. I can't wait and I am so excited!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy looks between black and chocolate in different photos and different lights, when we went to see him at the breeders he had the most chocolate highlights ( though we actually went for a black one!). 







This is him around 2 weeks old.







Around 7 weeks - his head and feet were black and body chocolate!







Now - lots of different colours which change depending on cut etc. 

Sure your puppy will pick you when you go! Good luck
H x


----------



## ariddle4u (Jul 24, 2012)

My Tilly was dark brown/black with lighter underbelly when she was 8 weeks. Now, at 5 months, she is more reddish and cream, underbelly is white! It is amazing how much they change! I will try to add a pictures... it is tough to do with this site :-/


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Scrumptious:love-eyes:- all of them!


----------



## VictoriaF (Apr 22, 2020)

dmgalley said:


> Nicky you will love him not matter what. When I picked out Jake I wanted a black and white dog which he was. He ended up being sable so now he is very light brown. I couldn't love him more. It would not matter if he was purple
> 
> Jake when we picked him out. the one on top
> 
> ...


Wow it is amazing how much they change!


----------



## VictoriaF (Apr 22, 2020)

VictoriaF said:


> Wow it is amazing how much they change!


----------



## VictoriaF (Apr 22, 2020)

Do you have any idea what colour this gorgeous wee lady might end up? I don’t really care .. but it’s so interesting and fun to guess! I am fascinated by all the colour combinations and looks.


----------



## VictoriaF (Apr 22, 2020)

dmgalley said:


> Nicky you will love him not matter what. When I picked out Jake I wanted a black and white dog which he was. He ended up being sable so now he is very light brown. I couldn't love him more. It would not matter if he was purple
> 
> Jake when we picked him out. the one on top
> 
> ...


----------

